# Product cost calculator



## sassey (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello, I came across a really nice product cost calculator that breaks down the cost of any product right down to how much per drop.  It is at saratogascents.com, then go to cost calculator.  My question is, does anyone know of a downloadable version of this type calculator.  I would like to enter all my items into something like this and keep it on my computer so that I could modify and add to it.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't think it does what you want.. you must add up all the cost and mult by amount used.. this gives you a cost per oz or drop of something cost.


----------



## sassey (Sep 27, 2010)

In this case, it does what I want.  I have a few things that i use where I only use a few drops or maybe just 1 oz and I want to have an easy way to look up the cost and then yes multiply it by the amount used in my recipe.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 27, 2010)

I like the Soapmaker 3 I purchased about a month ago.  It's excellent for calculating batch/item costs.  It's an investment, though.


----------



## albo (Sep 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the Soapmaker system allows for gram/kilogram measurements, or if it's only in ounces and pounds?


----------



## cwarren (Sep 27, 2010)

after reading this -- I spent all day creating my own spreadsheet.. talk about getting side tracked


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 28, 2010)

albo said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if the Soapmaker system allows for gram/kilogram measurements, or if it's only in ounces and pounds?



It does.


----------



## Stella (Oct 9, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> I like the Soapmaker 3 I purchased about a month ago.  It's excellent for calculating batch/item costs.  It's an investment, though.



You can also store recipes, inventory, right?


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 9, 2010)

Stella said:
			
		

> BakingNana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.  Keeps track of suppliers, shipments, purchases, inventory, recipes...calculates lye/liquid, etc., batch costs according to what you have entered into inventory.  Also stores non-soap recipes such as lotion bars, lotions, scrubs, etc.  No more trying to calculate how much packaging/labeling costs.  It will let you know when you're running low of an item, assuming you're diligent about entering each time you make a batch.  If you do a lot of soaping, it's terrific.


----------



## meadowyck (Oct 9, 2010)

Another vote here for soapmaker 3.  I've been using all versions for a long time now and the best around and the price is very reasonable.

Blessings 

Jan


----------



## steffm (Oct 18, 2010)

We love Soapmaker3 at our house, too.  It is wonderful!


----------



## srenee (Dec 1, 2010)

*Soapmaker3*

I just purchased it last week.  I like it although I am still trying to learn my way around it.  I've only had time to put in two recipes, and I need to clear out the sample lists of supplies.  It seems really neat!


----------



## Bukawww (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm about to purchase this as well - glad to see it still has great reviews!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't want to have to live without it!


----------



## tisci (Dec 16, 2010)

I use the Saratoga Scents one to see what my soap would cost if I were selling it. But I'm nowhere near close to selling yet. I would love Soapmaker but I have a Mac & it's not Mac compatible. Hopefully in the next few years, by the time I'm ready to sell, it will be.


----------

